# Nathan Decker - God's supply of all our needs



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2016)

Here is a sermon by the Revd Nathan Decker (preached in Ballymena last Lord's Day) on Philippians 4:19.

[video=youtube;x5LIhtNDKe8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5LIhtNDKe8[/video]

I had the pleasure of meeting the Revd Decker last night at the Protestant Reformed dinner.


----------



## Nate (Jan 16, 2016)

Excellent - Reverend Decker was my pastor for three years!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2016)

I was amazed to hear that he has a congregation of 400 people! There are not many Reformed churches over here with so many people in a congregation.


----------



## Nate (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, that congregation is bursting at the seams in their old building. They are even packing them into the basement at this point.


----------

